#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  excel spreadsheets for girder design of Double Girder EOT Crane

## alex2002

Dear friends,



Please share if have excel spreadsheets for girder design of Double Girder EOT Crane according to FEM and/or DIN 15018See More: excel spreadsheets for girder design of Double Girder EOT Crane

----------

